# Can't get eye shadow to show up?



## tiff (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm quite new to applying make up even though I'm 36! I see all your FOTD's and tutorials and wonder how you get the eyeshadow to show up so well. I dont have any MAC eyeshadows yet, I have TBS Shimmer Cubes and a Prestige quad as I threw out all my really old stuff at Christmas. I'm planning on getting a load of stuff in the next few months.

So, what am I doing wrong. I'm using a brush although its only a M &amp; S one. I've tried the Prestige wet which worked better but would love some tips for actually applying the shadow.  /emoticons/smil[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Summer (Feb 1, 2006)

I totally agree with this. Especially on the Urban Decay Primer Potion and MAC paints. I was even going to reply and say this until I saw it was already posted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiff (Feb 1, 2006)

I do have an eye shadow base that was recommended to me before I found out about URban Decay PP. I guess those are my next purchases then. Was planning to have a Mac makeover so will do that soon. Thanks girls x


----------



## Laura (Feb 1, 2006)

A base and a few qulaity brushes do work wonders tiff. Trust me, i know! I've been there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Let us know how you get on at your MAC makeover. I love using MAC Bare Canvas Paint as a base!


----------



## Midgard (Feb 1, 2006)

Like everyone said, good brushes and a good base are the essentials for a good e/s application!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 1, 2006)

My favorite e/s base combination is MAC Paint applied over the lid and crease, and then a thin layer of MAC Cream Color Base over the top of it. This does THE BEST job of collecting and holding color to your lids and not creasing all day long.

As proof, the first pic below is when I used MAC Paint and a different cream e/s as a base, the second pic is when I used MAC Paint and MAC CCB on top. This is the exact same eye look, I swear!

Also, if you can, try out some cheap brushes by a brand called Essence of Beauty at CVS. Or Sonia Kashuk Brushes at Target. They are both great brush brands, and cheap, but I like EOB better for eye brushes and SK better for face brushes.


----------



## tiff (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi girls, just wanted to thank you all for your great advice. I got some UDPP yesterday and played around last night and although I was sceptical at first it did make a HUGE difference to how the colour showed up when I used this. I'm sticking with my cheap Marks and Spencers eye brush for the moment until maybe Valentines day or my birthday but the PP made a big difference to how the e/s goes on.

I'm going for a Mac makeover next month so I'll have a look at the Mac paint and CCB when I'm there, thanks Leila.


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 5, 2006)

cheaper eyeshadows ussually have less pigment than higher end ones too, so if you invest in some good shadows they will show up better.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Sounds like a primer is needed. Try drugstore: Loreal Decrease Dept store: MAC Paints, Urban Decay Primer Potion.


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 5, 2006)

Cool Tiff! Good luck hun!


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi MACGoddess,

The your eyeshadow application looks like a tequila sunset....beautiful. :clap


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 6, 2006)

Thank you Leza! That is super sweet of you hun! :icon_love


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 6, 2006)

lei, wow, what a huge difference! that looks soooooo nice! thanks for showing us.

tiff, let us know how the makeover goes. i'm glad the application's better so far!


----------



## powderpuff444 (Feb 6, 2006)

its really simple. just remember to not put too much.


----------



## Eva121 (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow, that's amazing, you sure convinced me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I agree with all the girls, good brushes!


----------



## candacecorey (Feb 15, 2006)

if you are looking for a high pigmented...but inexpensive eyeshadow...then look into drug store lines like Balck Radiance, Black Opal, and Iman. Those aren't expensive but the pigment is very high.

I LOVE the cream eyeshadows of Black radiance, and they don't crease.

I also like Rimmel. They have nice pigment too. For a while they had eye glosses, and i got one is pink and it POPS! on the eye and it has a nice shine to it too.

Application tip:

There are times that I have to use a shade that doesn't easily show up, so after I brush it across the eye at least once, I will do back and PAT more color on. It layers on the color, and it will then shows up.


----------



## dragueur (Feb 15, 2006)

wow! very pretty colors....i've never tried/bought orange and yellow e/s coz they look scary and i dunno how to put them...will definitely try this one day, i just hope it wud look ok to me.


----------



## dragueur (Feb 15, 2006)

btw, anyone of you also put primer on ur lower lashes? coz i've noticed that any liner i put on my lower lashes fades as well....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sonsireegemini (Feb 15, 2006)

I have tried the new Loreal line H.I.P (High Intensity Pigment)...their eyeshadows have very high pigment and the colors are amazing!!!


----------



## candacecorey (Feb 15, 2006)

i wouldn't suggest putting a primer on the lower lashes, for fear of getting it in your eye.

Try using a pencil and then toping it with a powder eye shadow.


----------



## CassBH (Feb 15, 2006)

OK, I have seen this Primer Potion mentioned all over the place and I am thinking about buying it this week. My question is this: if I generally use concealer over my lids before shadow (to get rid of capillaries, light blue veins, uneven skin color), then will this interfere?

Cass


----------



## Cool Kitten (Feb 15, 2006)

PP actually evens out the skin tone, so you probably won't need a concealer.


----------



## dragueur (Mar 1, 2006)

finally i was able to get hold of urban decay primer potion, and i must say that IT WORKS!!!! my e/s stay put the WHOLE day...it lasted for more than 8 hrs on my very oily lids and it didnt crease!...woohooo. definitely worth it!!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 1, 2006)

yay! glad it worked for you!


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 3, 2006)

Use a primer, and maybe a creme shadow in a similar shade. Aslo, apply te powder shadow with a short, dense but soft brush, and try using it wet.


----------



## jessica9 (Mar 3, 2006)

everytime i go to sephora they are out of urban decay primer! someday i will finally try this!

i also am relatively new to makeup - at 25- and the big difference for me was getting nice brushes. this made all the difference!


----------



## CassBH (Mar 3, 2006)

I just went to Sephora yesterday and got the Urban Decay Primer Potion. Just used it a few minutes ago....what a difference in the way the shadow goes on! Vibrant, true-to-color, don't need to keep layering it the way I used to. You can probably even get away with using cheaper eyeshadow (i.e. less pigment) if you use this product! Awesome!

Cass


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 3, 2006)

wow, that is a big difference!


----------



## breathless (Mar 3, 2006)

oo! i might invest in urban decay primer potion because, i use foundation.


----------



## amillion (Mar 4, 2006)

I am swearing by UD primer too. It's the best base IMHO. Too bad Sephora is always freakin out of this product. They keep saying its UD that is not supplying shipments. Something is wrong because for months my sephora has not stocked this product.


----------



## SexxyKitten (Mar 4, 2006)

if you can't get the UD the L'oreal DeCrease is actually very good--and you can't beat the price!

i was having the same problem of shadows not showing up (even though i'm very pale-skinned) as vividly as i would like but the DeCrease makes a huge improvement!

hth...


----------



## Cool Kitten (Mar 4, 2006)

De-crease hasn't really worked for me, my e/s creased within a couple of hours.


----------

